# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή Timbrados 2018 - Προσπάθεια πρώτη

## dinosd

Καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα. 

Αυτο θα ειναι το θεμα μου, στο οποιο θα σας παρουσιασω τα δυο μου ζευγαρακια Tibrados Espanol εκτροφης που εχω στην κατοχη μου και ολα τα βηματα καθως περναει ο καιρος και πλησιαζουμε στην περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης. Ειμαι πρωταρης στο αθλημα και θα χρειαστω και την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας στα σιγουρα. Φυσικα οπως σας εχω ηδη ενημερωσει, εχω για μεντορα γνωστο εκτροφεα Tibrados και ευελπιστω κι εγω να ξεκινησω την εκτροφη μου σιγα σιγα. 

Προς το παρον τα πουλακια ειναι σε ξεχωριστα κλουβακια καθως αναμενω να παραλαβω την κλουβα μου σε λιγες ημερες, η οποια θα ειναι 3 οροφων 80*40*40. Η κλουβα θα βρισκεται σε μπαλκονι αρα μιλαμε για εξωτερικη εκτροφη. 

Σας παρουσιαζω το πρωτο μου ζευγαρακι, με δαχτυλιδια κλειστου τυπου 2017.





Και αυτο ειναι το δευτερο ζευγαρακι μου. Το αγορι ειναι του 2016 και εχει κανει και δυο ζευγαρωματα περισυ με επιτυχια και το κοριτσι του 2017.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ndlns

Με το καλό να γεμίσεις τιμπραντάκια! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αντε με το καλο!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## wild15

Καλή επιτυχία! !!

----------


## steliosjey

Καλή επιτυχια!!!

----------


## thanos.

Καλή αναπαραγωγή!

----------


## jk21

Καλη αναπαραγωγη Ντινο !

----------


## amastro

Πολύ ωραία ζευγάρια.
Με το καλό οι γέννες.

----------


## dikai

Καλη αναπαραγωγική χρονιά Ντίνο. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους. Ειμαστε σε αναμονη της κλουβας και σε περιοδο προετοιμασιας......Αλλα δεν βιαζομαι καθολου....Οταν ερθει η ωρα τους.....

----------


## dinosd

Ορίστε και η κλούβα μας!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Είχαμε μια μικρή αστοχία με τις πόρτες που είναι μεγάλες σχετικά και έκανα μια κατασκευή για να μπορώ να πιάνω τα πουλάκια πταν χρειάζεται. Όπως επίσης και με τα συρτάρια τα οποία έπρεπε να είναι από μπροστά αλλά τελικά είναι από πίσω. Όμως η κατασκευή έχει ροδάκια για να μετακινείται εύκολα όποτε πιστεύω ότι θα με βολεψει!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Προς το παρον είναι σε ζευγαρωστρες 60αρες και πιστεύω ότι είναι πιο πρακτικό να γεννήσουν εκεί και μετά να τα μεταφέρω στη κλούβα.... Θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις γνώμες σας για τη κλούβα, για τις ζευγαρψστρες και αυτό που σκέφτομαι.

----------


## amastro

Εξαιρετική δουλειά.
Η γκρι βαφή είναι μίνιο ή ψυχρό γαλβάνισμα;

----------


## dinosd

> Εξαιρετική δουλειά.
> Η γκρι βαφή είναι μίνιο ή ψυχρό γαλβάνισμα;


Αμα σου πω οτι δεν εχω ιδεα......Παιζει καποιο ρολο? Να ρωτησω?

----------


## amastro

Όχι, απλά από περιέργεια ρώτησα  :Confused0006: 
Φαίνεται ότι είναι δουλειά επαγγελματική και ήθελα να δω ο επαγγελματίας με τι βάφει σε αυτή την περίπτωση.

----------


## dinosd

Θα ρωτήσω και θα σου πω φίλε.... Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## dinosd

> Αμα σου πω οτι δεν εχω ιδεα......Παιζει καποιο ρολο? Να ρωτησω?


Φιλε Ανδρεα, η βαφη ειναι μινιο τελικα. Απλα προς ενημερωση.

----------


## dinosd

Θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις γνώμες σας για τη διαμόρφωση της κλούβας μου. Σκέφτομαι να την χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο ως κλούβα ρήσης ένα και εφόσον βγάλω πουλάκια από τα ζευγαράκια μου.

----------


## ΜαρΣ

Καλησπερα!!! θα μπορουσες να κανεις τα πρωτα δυο ζευγαρωστες και την τελευταια κλουβα πτησης ωστε να τα εχεις ολα μαζι .Γενικα τα τιμπραδο δεν ειναι ιδιοτροπα στο ζευγαρωμα!!! καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## dinosd



----------


## dinosd

Αυτό σκεφτόμουν αρχικά αλλά πιστεύω ότι ίσως δεν είναι καθόλου πρακτικό. Αν δείτε τις πόρτες δεξιά και αριστερά όπως και τα μικρά τετραγωνάκια δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να διαμορφωθεί σαν ζευγαρωστρα. Αυτό με προβληματίζει πολύ. Όπως επίσης ότι στην πλάτη έχει λαμαρίνα και δεν μπορεί να πιαστεί κάποιο ξυλαράκι για πατήθρα. 
Αυτο που σκέφτομαι είναι να βάλω διαγώνια σκοινακια σαν πατηθρες και κρεμαστές θήκες για τροφή. Αλλά οι φωλιες θα είναι ζόρι όπως επίσης και το πως θα ανοίγω αν χρειαστεί κάτι. Για αυτό το λόγο μου έφτιαξε αυτό το πλαστικό με την τρύπα που καλύπτει την πόρτα και θα μπορώ να βάζω το χέρι μου εύκολα αν θέλω να κάνω κάτι μέσα στη κλούβα!!!! Για πείτε γνώμες με λεπτομέρειες αν θέλετε!!!

----------


## dinosd

Τωρα ειναι σε δυο ζευγαρωστρες 60αρες για πρακτικους λογους.....

----------


## jk21

Πατηθρα ξυλινη ανετα << μαγκωνεις απο πισω >>  στη λαμαρινα   , με μια λαμαρινοβιδα ή ξυλοβιδα  ή πιο κυριλε με μπουζονοστριφωνα 

*Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!*

----------


## dinosd

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη. Η γνωμη σου για το ποσο πρακτικο ειναι να χρησιμοποιησω τον καθε οροφο για ζευγαρωστρα ή θα ειναι πιο πρακτικο οπως τα εχω τωρα και μετα πρωτα οΘεος τα βαζω στις κλουβες?

----------


## jk21

Για ζευγαρωμα αρκουν και οι 60αρες και τα απογαλακτισμενα  (με το καλο οταν θα ερθει η ωρα )   εκει μετα , ανετα να πετουν .  Αν εχεις χωρο αφηνεις και αυτες , ισως με καποια ενηλικα αρσενικα ή και με χωρισμα στη μεση οπτικο , για να βαζεις αργοτερα ενα ενα για εκπαιδευση αν δεν θα εχεις μικρα κλουβια . Αν δεν εχεις , τις καθαριζεις , τις μαζευεις και του χρονου με το καλο ξανα χρηση πριν την ενωση των ζευγαριων . Επισης θα μπορεις να μεταφερεις 1 μερα τα πουλια ποτε εδω και ποτε εκει , οταν θα κανεις ισχυρη απεντομωση με σκευασματα τυπου icon που χωρις πουλια για μιση , μια μερα , δινουν αριστα αποτελεσματα κατα της ψειρας (σε συνδιασμο με effipro )

----------


## dinosd

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη. Μαλλον έτσι θα κάνω. Αυτό πιστεύω είναι το πιο πρακτικό. Και μετά θα τις έχω ως χώρο εκπαίδευσης για τους μικρούς μου τενόρους (αν και εφόσον έρθουν με το καλό)!!!

----------


## dinosd

Τα 2 Tibrado ζευγαρακια μου ειναι πλεον στις ζευγαρωστρες τους, με το χωρισμα αλλα βλεπονται και απο Δευτερα θα τοποθετηθει νημα και φωλια. Καλη αναπαραγωγη σε ολους.

----------


## dinosd

Ξεκινήσαμε την πρώτη μας προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής Tibrado.Αντε να δούμε.

----------


## dinosd

Επίσης θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποτέ να βγάλω το χώρισμα.

----------


## dinosd

Μόλις μίλησα με τον φίλο εκτροφέα και μου είπε να βγάλω τα χωρίσματα κάτι που έκανα. Όποτε τώρα περιμένουμε!!!!

----------


## jk21

Ντινο η κατω φωλια δεν στεκεται σωστα .Κοιτα το αυριο το πρωι

----------


## panos70

καλη επιτυχια στα ζευγαρια

----------


## dinosd

> Ντινο η κατω φωλια δεν στεκεται σωστα .Κοιτα το αυριο το πρωι


Έχεις δίκιο Δημήτρη, ευχαριστώ. Αύριο πρωί πρωί θα τη φτιάξω. Σαν τη πάνω δλδ πρέπει να στέκεται σωστα;

----------


## jk21

Ναι να μην κανει γωνια αλλα να ειναι καθετα στο πλευρικο καγκελο

----------


## mixalisss

επίσης Ντίνο αν μπορείς βάλε ένα χαρτόνι ανάμεσα στα 2 κλουβιά γιατί τα μικρά τις πάνω φωλιάς πιθανόν θα σου λερώνουν την κάτω φωλιά.

----------


## dinosd

> επίσης Ντίνο αν μπορείς βάλε ένα χαρτόνι ανάμεσα στα 2 κλουβιά γιατί τα μικρά τις πάνω φωλιάς πιθανόν θα σου λερώνουν την κάτω φωλιά.


Ευχαριστω Μιχαλη. Μηπως να εβαζα τη φωλια τη πανω απο την αλλη μερια?

----------


## mixalisss

εγώ αυτό θα έκανα.

----------


## dinosd

Καλημερα στη παρεα. Θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας. Εβγαλα φωτογραφιες τις φωλιες αλλα πιστευω δεν ειμαστε ετοιμοι ακομα.......Απο οσο βλεπω στις δικες σας δλδ. Επισης εβαλα φωτο για το πως θα ειναι ο χωρος που θα βρισκονται τα ζευγαρακια μου και πρωτα ο Θεος τα μικρα τους στην κλουβα.  Θα ηθελα τις γνωμες σας.

----------


## dinosd

Η δευτερη φωλιτσα

----------


## jk21

Ντινο ειναι νωρις για εξωτερικη εκτροφη και ειδικα βορεια Ελλαδα που εισαι .Μην αγχωνεσαι .Τα εχω εξω και γω αλλα μονο ενα ζευγαρι μου εχει κανει φωλια  και εδω εχει και περισσοτερη ζεστη . Ολα θα ερθουν στην ωρα τους . Τα τσοφλια στη δευτερη φωλια , δειχνουν οτι σε καποιο απο τα δυο  , μαλλον δεν του αρεσει η θεση της φωλιας . Δοκιμασε και απ την αλλη μερια και δεν βραδυ που κουρνιαζουν τα πουλια

----------


## dinosd

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη. Δυστυχώς και παλι έχω άσχημα νέα, γιατί καθώς καθάριζα τη μια ζευγαρωστρα μου έφυγε το ένα το ζευγάρι. Μάλλον δεν είμαι για πουλιά εγώ φίλε, τι να πω. Θα προσπαθήσω με το ένα το ζευγάρι κι ότι γίνει. Αν δεν, δε πειράζει τι να κάνουμε.

----------


## jk21

Βρε Ντινο τι να πω ... δεν καθαριζουν εξω τα πουλια ! 

και μην τρελενεσαι με το καθαρισμα εν μεσω αναπαραγωγης και ειδικα οταν θα εχουν αυγα . Αρκει να βγαζεις τη σχαρα απο κατω και να καθαριζεις αυτη καλα και τα σκευη τροφης ! 

Αφησε ανοιχτα με τροφη και νερο , μην τυχον γυρισουν πισω

----------


## dinosd

Τι να πω ρε φίλε. Όλα σε μένα θα συμβούν. Αγόρασα αυτή τη κινεζική τη ζευγαρωστρα και όπως έβγαλα το πιατάκι να το καθαρίσω, μάγκωσε η σχάρα και τραβήχτηκε λίγο. Δεν το κατάλαβα και κάποια στιγμή καθώς καθάριζα το πιατάκι τα ακούω  και τα βλέπω στο άλλο το κλουβί πάνω. Προσπάθησα να το πιάσω το αρσενικό αλλά έφυγε και τα έχασα. Είχαν γεμίσει το κλουβί με νήμα και ήθελα να το καθαρίσω. 

Ισως δεν είμαι έτοιμος ακόμα για δυο ζευγάρια μαζί. Δεν πειράζει. Εγώ έφταιγα. 

Λες να βγάλω το νήμα και τη φώκια ή να τα αφήσω όπως είναι;

----------


## amastro

Κρίμα. 
Έχε το νου σου το πρωί, μπορεί να δεις κάποιο από τα δύο στα κλουβιά.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ντινο δεν πειραζει τωρα εμαθες ομως  :: 
και εμενα μου εφυγε μια Θηλυκια αλλα οταν την κραταγα και ελεγα να κλεισω την πορτα της κουζινας και εκεινη την ωρα την εκανε με ελαφρα πηδηματακια
επαθες και εμαθες Ντινοσε ολους συμβαινει αργα ή γρηγορα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λυπάμαι πολύ... Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τα καναρίνια πολύ συχνά επιστρέφουν σε κάποιο μπαλκόνι που έχει πουλιά και κλουβιά μιας και από κει έχουν συνηθίσει να έρχεται η τροφή και το νερό τους. Έτσι είχε έρθει στο μπαλκόνι μου πριν κάποιο διάστημα ένας καναρινούλης. Ελπίζω να έρθουν στο δικό σου μπαλκόνι. Αν ξέρεις κάποιον άλλο στη γειτονιά που να έχει έξω κλουβιά κλπ θα μπορούσες να έχεις στο νου σου μήπως τα βρει..

----------


## jk21

Το κλουβι να μεινει ανοιχτο με οτι ειχες μεσα και με τροφη , νερο

----------


## dinosd

Για να ελαφρύνω λίγο την κατάσταση, τουλάχιστον εάν τα καταφέρουν τα 3 τιμπραντο που μου έχουν φυγει, ίσως γεμίσει η γειτονιά με φωνές!!!!! Και με δαχτυλίδια παρακαλώ και τα τρία!!!

----------


## dinosd

Και επειδή είμαι πεισματάρης, θα πάρω κι άλλο ζευγάρι τιμπραντο και ο Θεός βοηθός!!!!

----------


## jk21

Περιμενε τουλαχιστον αυριο ...

----------


## dinosd

> Ντινο ειναι νωρις για εξωτερικη εκτροφη και ειδικα βορεια Ελλαδα που εισαι .Μην αγχωνεσαι .Τα εχω εξω και γω αλλα μονο ενα ζευγαρι μου εχει κανει φωλια  και εδω εχει και περισσοτερη ζεστη . Ολα θα ερθουν στην ωρα τους . Τα τσοφλια στη δευτερη φωλια , δειχνουν οτι σε καποιο απο τα δυο  , μαλλον δεν του αρεσει η θεση της φωλιας . Δοκιμασε και απ την αλλη μερια και δεν βραδυ που κουρνιαζουν τα πουλια


Τα πουλιά κουρνιάζουν τη νύχτα στο ξυλάκι τους και σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι η θυληκια πηγαίνει συνέχεια και ρίχνει στον πάτο τη τσόχα. Άλλαξα μεριά που μου είπες και κάνει το ίδιο.

----------


## jk21

Δοκιμασε χωρις τσοχα λιγες μερες ή αν θες για 1-2 μερες , δοκιμασε με την τσοχα δεμενη πανω στη φωλια .Να δεις τις αντιδρασεις οταν δεν μπορει να την βγαλει .Τις τσοχες συνηθως οι εκτροφεις τις συγκρατουν με καποιο τροπο πανω στις φωλιες

----------


## dinosd

Τελικά πήρα ακόμα ένα ζευγάρι, τα οποία ήταν έτοιμα για ζευγάρωμα και σήμερα τα ειδα να βατευονται κιόλας όπως και το άλλο το ζευγάρι μου. Το ένα που πετούσε κάτω τη τσόχα κάνει φωλιά κανονικά μόλις έραψα τη τσόχα και δε κουνιέται. Αντε να δούμε. Έχω μεγάλη ανυπομονησία και άγχος φυσικά. Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## ndlns

Όλα καλά θα πάνε, τα πουλάκια σου προχωράνε σωστά! Πρόσεχε μόνο το καθάρισμα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

> Όλα καλά θα πάνε, τα πουλάκια σου προχωράνε σωστά! Πρόσεχε μόνο το καθάρισμα... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Καθάρισμα, ο μεγαλύτερος μου φόβος!!!!  :Happy:   ::

----------


## amastro

> Καθάρισμα, ο μεγαλύτερος μου φόβος!!!!


Όταν δεν θέλεις να ενοχλείς πολύ τα πουλιά με το καθάρισμα, βοηθά πολύ η κινέζικη ζευγαρώστρα με τα συρταρωτά της μέρη.
Τι σου λέω όμως τώρα.
Αν τα πουλιά σε έχουν μάθει, αν έχουν μάθει και τις κινήσεις σου στο καθάρισμα του κλουβιού, δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα ούτε 
την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής.

----------


## dinosd

> Όταν δεν θέλεις να ενοχλείς πολύ τα πουλιά με το καθάρισμα, βοηθά πολύ η κινέζικη ζευγαρώστρα με τα συρταρωτά της μέρη.
> Τι σου λέω όμως τώρα.
> Αν τα πουλιά σε έχουν μάθει, αν έχουν μάθει και τις κινήσεις σου στο καθάρισμα του κλουβιού, δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα ούτε 
> την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής.


Η μια που έχω είναι τέτοια με συρταρωτα μέρη. Από αυτή μου έφυγε το ζευγάρι το ένα γιατί κουνήθηκε η σχάρα και δεν το κατάλαβα. Τώρα την έπιασα με ταιραπς και ησύχασα. Προς το παρον δεν με έχουν μάθει καλά και πετάνε αρκετά όταν βάζω βγάζω χέρια.

----------


## MacGyver

Προσπάθησε να μην βάζεις χέρια μέσα και κυρίως από την πλευρά της φωλιάς. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτά για λαχανικά/φρούτα (ακόμα και για νήμα) και για βιταμίνες/αυγοτροφή αντίστοιχα

----------


## dinosd

Ξεκινησαμε με το πρωτο!!!!! :Happy0030:

----------


## jk21

πανω απο εκει που ειναι ο κρικος στη μεση , εχει κατι σαν αγκριστρο που πιανει ενδιαμεσα το θηλυκωμα της σχαρας  .Φαινεται εδω αλλα δεν ειναι καθαρο .Οταν ο πατος ειναι μεσα , αυτος ο << κρικος >> ανεβαινει και ασφαλιζει τα αλλα δυο που ανεφερα , να μη βγαινει το ενα απο το αλλο

----------


## dinosd

Συνεχίζουμε καλά με το δεύτερο αυγό σήμερα το πρωί, νωρίς νωρίς. Ίσως αύριο το άλλο ζευγαράκι μου ξεκινήσει κι αυτό να γεννάει γιατί η φωλια είναι έτοιμη εδώ και κανα δυο μέρες.

----------


## dinosd

Βγηκε και το τριτο αυγουλακι μας!!!!!Αυριο πρωτα ο Θεος τα τοποθετω και τα 4 στη φωλια για να ξεκινησει η διαδικασια επωασης.......Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα και να βγουνε υγιεις τενοροι......

Οπως θα εχετε δει σε προηγουμενη φωτογραφια, τα αυγα τα αποθηκευω σε ενα ταπερ με καθαρο βαμβακι, το οποιο το κλεινω κιολας. Μηπως πρεπει να το εχω ανοιχτο ή δεν παιζει ρολο?

Επομενο αγχος.........Δαχτυλιδωμα.....

----------


## MacGyver

Δε χρειάζεται κλείσιμο απ' ότι ξέρω. Πρέπει να αερίζεται και να έχει καλή υγρασία... Εννοείται σε σκιερό και δροσερό μέρος

----------


## dinosd

Και συνεχιζουμε......



Ξεκινησε και το δευτερο κοριτσι μου σημερα με το πρωτο της αυγουλακι.

----------


## dinosd

Το πρώτο κοριτσι έκανε σήμερα και 5ο αυγό!!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Και 6ο!!!!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Το δεύτερο ζευγαράκι είναι στο 4ο αυγό και ξεκίνησε η επώαση σήμερα.

----------


## dinosd

Χθες εκανε και το 5ο της αυγο και σημερα απο οτι ειδα το πρωι δεν εκανε αλλο, οποτε υποθετω οτι εκει ειμαστε. Για να δουμε τι θα δουμε....Συνολο 11 αυγα....Not bad!!!

----------


## dinosd

Το απόγευμα ειδα ένα αυγό εκτός φωλιας στον πάτο της ζευγαρωστρας σπασμένο. Είχε λίγο κουτσουλιά και ένα πουπουλακι κολλημένο σαν να βγήκε η θυληκια και να κόλλησε μαζί της και να έπεσε. Είχε κίτρινο υγρό μέσα σαν κρόκος ήταν. Το κλωτσούσε από τις 25/3.

Ειναι από το δεύτερο ζευγάρι που είχε 5 αυγά και τώρα έχει 4.

Μακαρι να μην έχουμε άλλες ατυχίες. Πρώτα ο Θεός την Μ. Τετάρτη θα πρέπει να σκάσουν και τα πρώτα μου τιμπραντακια!!! Μακάρι...

----------


## jk21

Ασπορο ηταν Ντινο . Ολα καλα . Τα ασπορα μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι .Ψυχουλες να μην χανονται  ..  :wink:

----------


## dinosd

> Ασπορο ηταν Ντινο . Ολα καλα . Τα ασπορα μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι .Ψυχουλες να μην χανονται  ..


Παιζει να ειναι ολα ασπορα Δημητρη ή απλα ισως ετυχε να ειναι μονο αυτο?

----------


## jk21

Για τα αλλα δεν μπορω να ξερω . Θα το δουμε στην πορεια .Παντως , αν μιλαμε για εξωτερικη εκτροφη και αν μιλαμε για την πρωτη γεννα του Μαρτιου σε οσους εχουν ξεκινησει , δεν με ανησυχει τοσο μια ασπορη γεννα  ( ή ενσπορη σε 1-2 μονο αυγα ) , οσο μια γεννα με νεκρους νεοσσους . Το πρωτο μπορει απλα να οφειλεται σε μη ετοιμα πληρως πουλια στα ορμονικα τους .Το δευτερο σε διατροφικες ελλειψεις ή προβληματα υγειας που υποβοσκουν ή συνθηκες εκτροφειου και καιρου ( υγρασια και διακυμανση της στη διαρκεια της επωασης ) .

----------


## dinosd

Αυριο ειναι η μεγαλη μερα για το πρωτο μου ζευγαρακι. Κλεινει 14 ημερες κλωσσηματος, χωρις να εχω κανει ωοσκοπηση, και εχω αγωνια να δω εαν βγει κανενα τενορακι!!!!!Θα ειναι τα πρωτα μου ..... Εαν με το καλο βγει καποιο πουλακι τι τροφη δινω για να ειναι μ****α και να τα ταιζει η μητερα? Ενας φιλος μου ειπε κατι πολυ απλο....Η μονο αυγο μεχρι να τα δω να τρωνε σπορακια μονα τους ή αυγο ανακατεμενο στο μιξερ με μπισκοτα παπαδοπουλου..... Και αυγοτροφη στις ταιστρες....Τι λετε?

----------


## IscarioTis

δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις πολλα εσυ, γιαυτο υπαρχουν οι γονεις,οι γονεις θα τρωνε οτι νομιζουν αυτοι οτι θελουν τα μικρα και μετα θα τους το δινουν, απλα βαζεις αυγο ή αυγοτροφη οπως ειπες, οταν βαζεις αυγο σκετο το βγαζεις μετα απο  3-4 ωρες(αφου δεν στο εχουν φαει μεχρι τοτε) και βαζεις το αλλο μισο.γνωμη μου παντα. μεχρι να μεγαλωαουν λιγο τα μικρα δεν δινεις χορταρικα αλλα μπορεις να δωσεις λιγους ξηρους καρπους αν δεν κανω λαθος
αμυγδαλο καρυδι βραζιλιανικο φυστικι
αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φιλος. Μόνο αυγό καλά βρασμένο και από όσο ξέρω κι εγώ καθόλου φρούτα και λαχανικά για αρχή.

Μακαρι αυριο να δω τα πρώτα μου πουλάκια!!!

----------


## dinosd

Το πρωι κατα τις 8 που κοιταξα δεν ειχε σκασει κανενα αυγουλακι......Θα δω ξανα το απογευμα.....

----------


## ndlns

Κανονικά βγαίνουν στις 13 μέρες, χωρίς να θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω... Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Απο 11 αυγα συνολο, δεν μπορει κατι θα κανουμε... Τι να πω....Θα δουμε τις επομενες μερες....Χθες προσπαθησα να δω με ενα φακο ενα απο τα αυγα αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω ακρη.....Θα κανω υπομονη και βλεπουμε... Ελπιζω απλα να εχω μετρησει λαθος......

----------


## ndlns

Θα πρέπει να μην φαίνεται τίποτα μέσα, αν είναι γεμάτα. Αν τα βλέπεις διαφανή, είναι άσπορα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Προσπάθησα να ανεβάσω δυο βιντεάκια με την ωοσκοπηση που προσπάθησα να κάνω αλλά μάταια.... 

Δημητρη, στα έστειλα σε μήνυμα μήπως και μπορέσεις να βγάλεις άκρη. Εγώ πάντως δεν κατάφερα να καταλάβω αν είναι ασπορα ή όχι.

----------


## jk21

Ντινο τα μικρα ξεκινανε να βγαινουν αφου συμπληρωθουν 13 μερες απο τη στιγμη που καθησε μονιμα η θηλυκια πανω τους . Δηλαδη στη διαρκεια της 14ης ημερας εχουν ολα εμφανισθει , εκτος αν η καναρα καθησε μονιμα πριν κανει το τελευταιο αυγο 

Αυγο καλα βρασμενο (αλλα συχνη αλλαγη οσο ζεσταινει ο καιρος ) ή αυγοτροφη που να το περιεχει (εχουμε πολλες συνταγες αν ψαξεις , ειτε εδω στην ενοτητα των καναρινιων ειτε στα ιθαγενη , ειτε και στα θεματα για ολα τα ειδη πτηνων ) , καλο μιγμα σπορων και σιγουρα σουπιοκοκκαλο αποδεκτο απο τους γονεις αλλιως να υπαρχει ασβεστιο στην αυγοτροφη 

Δεν θα σου πω τι θα κανεις  απλα σου λεω οτι εγω δινω χορταρικα πριν γεννηθουν τα αυγα , οταν επωαζονται , απο την πρωτη στιγμη που γεννιουνται τα μικρα και σε ολη της ζωη τους . Ο καθενας εχει τους τροπους του και τις φοβιες του βασιμες και αβασιμες . Ολα σεβαστα

----------


## jk21

Τωρα μπηκα fb και ειδα το μηνυμα σου . Νομιζα εννοουσες τον αλλο Δημητρη της παρεας  :Happy: 

για την ωοσκοπηση σου εγραψα ... ειτε θελει αλλο φακο , ειτε να μπει το αυγο αναμεσα στο φακο και σε σενα για να δειξει με σιγουρια , οπως σου ειπε και ο εκτροφεας 

για την ημερομηνια τωρα .... αν καθησε στις 22 μονιμα , οταν εκανε και το 4ο αυγο και επεστρεψες τα αλλα , τοτε στις 4 δηλαδη σημερα , εκλεισε 13 μερες  την ωρα που την ειχες δει να ξεκινα μονιμα να καθεται . Δεν εχει συμπληρωθει η 14η μερα και με δεδομενο οτι η εκκολαψη θα ξεκινησε ( θα πρεπε πρωτα να ανεβασει τη θερμοκρασια τους ) μετα το μεσημερι σιγουρα , εχεις ελπιδες και αυριο μεχρι το πολυ το μεσημερι ή μπορει να βγηκαν και τωρα το απογευμα ή το βραδυ ) .Παντως και ειδικα οταν ο καιρος δεν ειναι ακομα πολυ ζεστος , καποιες φορες μπορει να υπαρξει καθυστερηση και μιας ημερας , ομως θεωρω οτι αν μεχρι αυριο βραδυ δεν εχεις δει μικρα ,μετα οι ελπιδες ειναι ελαχιστες για αυτα τα 4 .Θυμησε μου ... εκανε και 5ο ;

----------


## dinosd

Η πρώτη θυληκια που μιλαμε έκανε και 5ο & 6ο!!!!!


Η άλλη έκανε 5 αλλά το ένα το ασπορο το πέταξε έξω και τώρα έχει 4. Λογικά τα κάθεται από τις 25/3.

----------


## dinosd

Καλημέρα στη παρέα. 
Τώρα που κοίταξα δεν έχει σκάσει κανένα ακόμα. Αυγό βρασμένο καλά βάζω από χθες, πολύ πλούσια τροφή σπόρους και σου πιο κόκκαλο έχει μόνιμα και το τρώνε κανονικά. 

Ευχαριστω πολύ και πάλι για τη στήριξη. Αναμονή λοιπόν.

----------


## ndlns

Αν κάθεται από 25/3, θα σου βγουν πασχαλιάτικα, 7/4. Μια χαρά. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

για την πρωτη για τα δυο τελευταια αυγα , εχεις και αλλες μερες περιθωριο



και δεν θα ανησυχησεις , αν δεν ταισει το θηλυκο αμεσως .Αρχικα ειναι ταισμενα απο τον κροκο μεσα στο αυγο , ενω ακομα και να ταισει , δεν φαινεται το φαγητο στον προλοβο , αφου τις πρωτες 1-2 μερες κατεβαινει πολυ γρηγορα στο στομαχι . Εκει βλεπεις συνηθως << κιτρινολευκη κοιλιτσα >> απο την τροφη

----------


## dinosd

Ας βγουν οποτε θελουν αρκει να βγουν......  :Bird1:

----------


## dinosd

Γενικοτερα τα ζευγαρια τα πανε παρα πολυ καλα μεταξυ τους.......Τα θυληκα καθονται συνεχεια στις φωλιες και βγαινουν για πολυ λιγο και τα αρσενικα τις ταιζουν στο στομα συχνα..... Θα δειξει, τι να πω......Πρωτη μου φορα ειν αι οποτε αναμενουμε με αγωνια....

----------


## dinosd

Και μόλις επέστρεψα σπίτι και πήρα τη φωλια να ξανά δω τα αυγα τσουπ!!!!  ΝΑΤΟ το πρώτο μου!!!!

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Ντινο ! Σιγουρα δεν ειναι το τελευταιο αυγο που βγηκε αρα περιμενε εν δυναμει και αλλο να βγει ! το γαλαζωπο αυγο που ξεχωριζει ειναι το τελευταιο

----------


## amastro

Μπράβο Ντίνο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## dinosd

Εκανα μια σωστή ωοσκοπηση και στα δυο ζευγάρια και κατέληξα ότι η πρώτη θυληκια από τα 6 αυγα τα τρία είναι γεματα όποτε περιμένω ακόμα δυο πουλάκια και η δεύτερη από τα πέντε έχει δυο γεμάτα που θα σκάσουν το Πάσχα.

----------


## dinosd

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους. Το πρωί παρατήρησα ότι ο αρσενικός κυνηγάει συνέχεια τη θυληκια μαλλον για ζευγάρωμα αλλά η αλλη δεν θέλει γτ έχει το μικρό. Του έβαλα χώρισμα. Καλά έκανα;

----------


## ndlns

Αν συνεχίσει να την ενοχλεί και δεν την αφήνει να κάτσει στο μικρό, χώρισέ τα. Μη βιαστείς όμως. Μπορεί να είναι παιχνίδι... Ο αρσενικός κανονικά βοηθάει στο τάισμα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όντως ο συγκεκριμένος βοηθάει και στο τάισμα του μικρού και της θυληκιας όταν είναι μέσα στη φωλια...

----------


## ndlns

Οπότε τον αφήνεις, εκτός αν δεις ότι δεν επιτρέπει στη θηλυκιά να κάτσει στο μωρό. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους. Σήμερα άνοιξα τα δυο αυγα που δε σκασανε στη πρώτη θυληκια, τα οποία τα κλωτσάει από τις 23-3. Το πρώτο πουλάκι βγήκε στις 5/4. Δυστυχώς είχαν πουλάκια μέσα αλλά δε ξέρω γιατί δε σκασανε. Βάζω φωτό ίσως μάθω και για την επόμενη φορά.

----------


## dinosd



----------


## dinosd



----------


## amastro

Κρίμα.
Με είχε ταλαιπωρήσει στα κανάρια μου πριν από 3 ή 4 χρόνια πολύ έντονα αυτό το φαινόμενο.
Ίσως οι αυξομειώσεις της υγρασίας, ίσως κάποιο μικρόβιο.
Το μικρό που βγήκε πάει καλά;

----------


## dinosd

Ναι πολυ καλα... Μεγαλωνει κανονικα..... Τωρα εχω αφησει 3 πλαστικα μεσα στη φωλια και την Τεταρτη 12/4 θα του περασω το δαχτυλιδακι του....

----------


## dinosd

Προσπαθεια πρωτη σχεδον πληρως αποτυχημενη......11 αυγα απο τα οποια μονο ενας νεοσσος, 6 ασπορα και 4 νεκρα εμβρυα εντος αυγων..... 

Το ζευγαρι με τον νεοσσο τον μεγαλωνει κανονικα αλλα ο αρσενικος ενω ταιζει κανονικα τη θυληκια στη φωλια και τον νεοσσο, καμια φορα οταν ειναι εξω η θυληκια την κυνηγαει για βατεμα με ανοιγμενα τα φτερα και αυτη τρεχει περα δωθε .... Σημερα το πρωι που το παρατηρησα πριν φυγω απο το σπιτι, του εβαλα το χωρισμα για 5 λεπτα, ηρεμησε, εκατσε η θυληκια στη φωλια και το ξανα εβγαλα....... Σημερα αυριο θα προσπαθησω να βαλω το δαχτυλιδι στο νεοσσο.

Αφαιρεθηκε η φωλια στο δευτερο ζευγαρι που δεν εχει νεοσσο και θα ξανα τοποθετηθει σε κανα δυο μερες......Βαζω την ιδια οπως ειναι φτιαγμενη? Βαζω νημα και την ξανα φτιαχνει? 

Απογοητευση ως συναισθημα αλλα δεν το βαζω κατω....Ισως ηταν και λιγο νωρις, τι να πω....Καιρος αστατος, μια βροχες, μια ηλιο, μια ζεστη, μια κρυο ισως παιξανε τον ρολο τους.....

----------


## lefteris13

απο την αρχη ξανα, δηλαδη βαζεις τη φωλια καθαρη μονο με τσοχα και νημα και την ξαναφτιαχνει

----------


## dinosd

Μεγαλώνει ο τενόρος μου!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Ορίστε και το δαχτυλιδακι του. T15 - 001

----------


## dinosd

Σημερα εβαλα ξανα φωλια και νημα στο δευτερο ζευγαρι και απο οσο ειδα ηδη ξεκινησε να τη φτιαχνει...Αντε να δουμε αυτη τη φορα.....

----------


## thanos.

Διατροφική προετοιμασία έχεις κάνει ?

----------


## dinosd

Καλημέρα Θανο. Ναι είχα κάνει κανονικά διατροφική προετοιμασία με λιπαρους σπορους, αυγό και αυγοτροφη. Γενικά τα ζευγάρια μου τα πηγαίνουν παρα πολύ καλά μεταξύ τους. Φυσικά είμαι ανοιχτός σε προτάσεις για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα Θανο. Θα χαρώ να με ενημερώσεις διότι είμαι πρωτάρης στο άθλημα.

----------


## dinosd

Καλημέρα Θανο. Ναι είχα κάνει κανονικά διατροφική προετοιμασία με λιπαρους σπορους, αυγό και αυγοτροφη. Γενικά τα ζευγάρια μου τα πηγαίνουν παρα πολύ καλά μεταξύ τους. Φυσικά είμαι ανοιχτός σε προτάσεις για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα Θανο. Θα χαρώ να με ενημερώσεις διότι είμαι πρωτάρης στο άθλημα.

----------


## dinosd

Μεγαλώνουμε!!!! Τα πλαστικα αυγα εχουν αφαιρεθει.....

----------


## dinosd

Το δεύτερο ζευγάρι ξεκίνησε σήμερα τη δεύτερη τπυ γεννά με το πρώτο της αυγό!!!! Το μόνο διαφορετικό που θα κάνω αυτή τη φορά είναι να έχω εκτός σπιτιού το τάπερ με τα αυγα και με τη μύτη προς τα κάτω.

----------


## jimk1

Καλησπέρα και καλή αρχή αυτό που κάνω εγώ χωρίς να έχω αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα αποθήκευση των αυγών είναι να τοποθετώ τα αυγά σε μία δεύτερη φωλιά με το ίδιο υλικό αποθηκεύσεις κοντά στο κλουβί για να έχουνε τις ίδιες ακριβώς συνθήκες

----------


## dinosd

Μόλις παρατήρησα ότι η θυληκια πλέον δεν κοιμάται στη φωλια με το μικρό. Είναι λογικό σε αυτή τη φάση; Ο μικρός έχει γεννηθεί στις 5/4.

----------


## ndlns

Μην ανησυχείς. Μετά τις 10 μέρες δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Έχει και ζέστη... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Επίσης σήμερα η δεύτερη θυληκια έκανε αυγό αλλά το βρήκα σπασμένο.

----------


## jimk1

καλησπέρα βάσει της φωτογραφίας που βλέπω δεν πρόκειται για σπασμένο αυγό το αυγό φαίνεται να έχει πάρα πολύ μαλακό κέλυφος για κάποιο λόγο

----------


## jimk1

> καλησπέρα βάσει της φωτογραφίας που βλέπω δεν πρόκειται για σπασμένο αυγό το αυγό φαίνεται να έχει πάρα πολύ μαλακό κέλυφος για κάποιο λόγο


 σίγουρα πάντως η καναρά δεν γέννησε ένα φυσιολογικό αυγό και μετά το έσπασε για κάποιο λόγο

----------


## jimk1

> Μόλις παρατήρησα ότι η θυληκια πλέον δεν κοιμάται στη φωλια με το μικρό. Είναι λογικό σε αυτή τη φάση; Ο μικρός έχει γεννηθεί στις 5/4.


Φυσιολογικό το βρίσκω αν είχε και περισσότερα μικρά θα το είχε κάνει και νωρίτερα

----------


## dinosd

Οντως το κελυφος ηταν πολυ μαλακο. Το πρωτο της αυγο ειναι κανονικο.....Θα δουμε αυριο πρωι, τι θα κανει...

----------


## Panos_sk_

> Το μόνο διαφορετικό που θα κάνω αυτή τη φορά είναι να έχω εκτός σπιτιού το τάπερ με τα αυγα και με τη μύτη προς τα κάτω.


γιατι αυτο?

----------


## amastro

> γιατι αυτο?


*Η φύλαξη και επώαση των αυγών*Θα μας πει ο Ντίνος το σκεπτικό του.
Μάλλον για αποφυγή υψηλών θερμοκρασιών εντός σπιτιού.
Πρέπει όμως να είναι μέρος που δεν το πιάνει ο ήλιος.

----------


## dinosd

Έτσι ακριβώς. Αυτό σκέφτηκα. Μέσα στο σπίτι έχει πιο πολύ ζέστη ενώ τώρα το έχω εκεί ακριβώς που είναι και οι φωλιές σχεδόν και έχουν τις ίδιες συνθήκες εξωτερικής θερμοκρασίας όπως αν τα άφηνα στη φωλια. 

Το να τα βάλω με τη μύτη κάτω ήταν συμβουλή φίλου του φόρουμ και εκτροφεα Tibrado και θα την ακολουθήσω.

----------


## amatina

> Οντως το κελυφος ηταν πολυ μαλακο. Το πρωτο της αυγο ειναι κανονικο.....Θα δουμε αυριο πρωι, τι θα κανει...


Πρόσεχε για δυστοκία

----------


## dinosd

Καλημέρα. Σήμερα έκανε κι άλλο αυγό κανονικά χωρίς κανένα θέμα. Συνεχίζουνε.

----------


## dinosd

Και τρίτο σήμερα. Επίσης έβαλα δεύτερη φωλια στο ζευγάρι με το μικρό και έκανε ήδη το πρώτο της αυγό σήμερα.

----------


## dinosd

Ο μικρός ξεπόρτισε για πρώτη φορά!!!! 

Τον έχω με χώρισμα με τον μπαμπά και η μαμά από την άλλη με τη φωλια της.

----------


## dinosd



----------


## dinosd

Επίσης σήμερα η δεύτερη ξεκίνησε να κλωσσαει τα αυγα της. Λογικά θα κάνει ακόμα ένα αύριο, τώρα έχει 4.

----------


## dinosd



----------


## jk21

Για ποιο λογο εβαλες χωρισμα; να εχεις το νου σου , αν με τον αρσενικο χωρια  η θηλυκια θα συνεχισει να καθεται σταθερα στα αυγα και να ο αρσενικος με τη θηλυκια χωρια , θα συνεχισει να ταιζει το νεοσσο .

----------


## dinosd

Ειδα τον αρσενικό μα κυνηγάει τη θυληκια για βατεμα και ο μικρός ήταν στον πάτο και φοβήθηκα μη χτυπήσει. Ο αρσενικός τον ταΐζει κανονικά και η θυληκια κάθεται στη φωλια κι ας έχει τα πλαστικά προς το παρον. Λες μα το βγάλω; Επίσης δεν ξέρω εάν ο μικρός πάει μόνος στη φωλια ή θα πρέπει να τον μεταφέρω εγώ.

----------


## jk21

οταν δεν εχει τελειωσει καν τη γεννα η θηλυκια (δεν εχει κανει καν το 4ο ) αλλα ακομα και μετα , ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο να θελει να βατεψει ο αρσενικος , οπως σε ενα ζευγαρι ανθρωπων η επαφη δεν κοβεται με την εγκυμοσυνη

το πιτσιρικι τις πρωτες μερες ειναι λογικο να περιφερεται στον πατο .Αν θα παει πισω καποιες στιγμες , θα το κανει μονο του 

Λογος χωρισμου υπαρχει μονο αν το μικρο παει στη φωλια της μανας και ενοχλει , δηλαδη η μανα το μαλωνει .Αν η μανα δεν ενοχλειτε , ειναι συχνο να κλωσσα και να το εχει διπλα της .Κινδυνος υπαρχει μονο πριν κατσει μονιμα η θηλυκια , στο 1ο , 2ο αυγο και αν δεν τα εχει αντικαταστησει καποιος με πλαστικα

----------


## ndlns

Κι όμως Δημήτρη, εμένα πέρυσι, ενώ κλωσσούσε μόνιμα έβρισκα για δύο μέρες σπασμένο αυγό στον πάτο... Πιθανόν όταν σηκωνόταν για να φάει. Όταν χώρισα τη θηλυκιά από τη μια μεριά να κλωσσάει και τον αρσενικό με τα μικρά από την άλλη, δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα σε δύο ζευγάρια. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Το έβγαλα το χώρισμα Δημήτρη τελικά προς το παρον και θα τα παρατηρήσω σήμερα όσο είμαι σπίτι. Ο μικρός θα πάει μόνος του στη φωλια το βράδυ ή θα πρέπει να τον πάω εγώ;

----------


## dinosd

Ο μικρός κοιμάται στον πάτο. Υποθέτω τον αφήνω εκεί;

----------


## amastro

Ναι, δεν ενοχλείς τώρα.

----------


## jk21

> Κι όμως Δημήτρη, εμένα πέρυσι, ενώ κλωσσούσε μόνιμα έβρισκα για δύο μέρες σπασμένο αυγό στον πάτο... Πιθανόν όταν σηκωνόταν για να φάει. Όταν χώρισα τη θηλυκιά από τη μια μεριά να κλωσσάει και τον αρσενικό με τα μικρά από την άλλη, δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα σε δύο ζευγάρια.


Νικο αν θες θυμισε μου λιγο το σημειο που το συζητουσαμε περυσι αυτο στο θεμα σου   Τρίτη "απόπειρα" αναπαραγωγής! 
για να θυμηθω πως εγινε η περιπτωση αν και αυτο που θυμαμαι ειναι η αναφορα σου οτι ειχες βρει λιγοτερα μικρα οταν ειχες γυρισε απο ταξιδι , ενω τα αυγα αρχικα ηταν περισσοτερα .Σε αυτη την περιπτωση ειναι συνηθισμενο να τρωνε ασπορα αυγα και μαλλον κατι τετοιο ειχε γινει 

Τα μικρα δεν πετανε αυγα εξω αλλα συχνα τα κουτσουλανε αθελα τους . Ομως και κουτσουλησμενα αυγα απο γονεις και οχι απο μικρα , μια χαρα μου εχουν εκκολαφθει ,σαφεστατα ομως πρεπει αν το αποφευγουμε , για αυτο ειπα στον Ντινο οτι εχει σημασια να εχει καθησει μονιμα η θηλυκια . Δεν προλαβαινουν να το κανουν σε εξοδους της .Τα κυνηγα συνηθως ο πατερας .Ομως σαφεστατα ο Ντινος μπορει να επιλεξει αν θελει να τα χωρησει . Απλα πρεπει να ξερει οτι και αυτο εχει τους κινδυνους του , γιατι ο πατερας δεν εχει παντα την ορεξη να ταιζει σωστα , οταν του παρουν τη γυναικα και την εχει διπλα του με χωρισμα , ειδικα αν δεν εχει τελειωσει την διαδικασια βατεματος .Ασχετα αν τα τελευταια αυγα και χωρις αυτον , το συνηθες ειναι να ειναι ενσπορα απο κρατημενο σπερμα . Επισης (εκει ειναι το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ) με τον αρσενικο να μην ειναι εξαφανισμενος σε αλλο δωματιο , ειναι συνηθες  ( οχι κανονας αλλα πολυ συχνο ) το θηλυκο να παρατα το κλωσσημα και να κολλα στα καγκελα για την παρτη του αν δεν τον επιστρεψουμε πισω 

Η τακτικη αυτη ειναι συχνη στους οργανωμενους εκτροφεις , που συνηθως κρατανε λιγους αρσενικους 

ειτε να μενει η θηλυκια με τα μικρα , να κλωσσα και τα επομενα αυγα και τον αρσενικο να ειναι επιβητορας σε αλλες καναρες 

ειτε να μενει η θηλυκια με τα αυγα μονο και ο αρσενικος σε αλλο ευρυχωρο κλουβι να εχει ολα τα μικρα του (απο αυτη , ισως και αλλες καναρες ) να ταιζει 


Δεν βγαζουν ομως προς τα εξω , τα προβληματα που συχνα εμφανιζονται ... 

Καθε περιπτωση εχει τα ρισκα της .Ντινο δεν θα σου πω κανε οτι σου προτεινω . Θα σου πω να δεις συμπεριφορα των δικων σου και αντιδρασεις και αναλογα να πραξεις

----------


## dinosd

Εγω χαιρομαι που μου απαντατε στις ερωτησεις μου,ο καθενας συμφωνα με τις εμπειριες σας και απο εκει και περα εγω ειμαι ο υπευθυνος για τις πραξεις μου.....Και σας ευχαριστω πολυ για αυτο.....

Απο εκει και περα εγω τους χωρισα αρχικα γιατι φοβηθηκα για το μικρο αλλα μετα απο λιγη ωρα τα ξανα ενωσα και πιστευω οτι ολα πανε καλα προς το παρον. Λιγο ανησυχησα που ο μικρος κοιμαται στον πατο αλλα φαινεται οτι ειναι λογικο για τις πρωτες ημερες εκτος φωλιας να περιφερεται εκει χαμηλα....

----------


## jk21

Απο ετικετα της ΑΝΙΜΑ με οδηγιες για νεοσσους που βρισκουμε τετοια εποχη να περιφερονται στους δρομους χωρις να μπορουν να πεταξουν καλα  . Το δικο σου ειναι στο σταδιο που περιγραφεται κατω δεξια .Ειναι ενα << ξεπεταρουδι >> οπως γραφεται . Αν δεν υπαρχει αμεσος κινδυνος (ακομα και στη φυση , που σε σενα σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει ) τα αφηνουμε εκει που τα βρισκουμε ή καπου κοντα λιγο πιο ασφαλη αλλα ορατα απ τους γονεις

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, από πέρυσι πρέπει να διαβάσω όλο το νήμα για να βρω αν και πότε το συζητήσαμε. Το θυμάμαι όμως καλά. Όπως θυμάμαι ότι από εκεί και πέρα τα χώριζα χωρίς πρόβλημα. Μπορεί να μην είναι το πιο σωστό, δεν μπορώ να ισχυριστώ κάτι τέτοιο, εμένα μου βγήκε χωρίς απώλειες, μικρών ή αυγών. Και οι κανάρες κλώσσησαν κανονικά, και βγήκαν όλα τα αυγά. Άσπορα πως ξέραν ότι είναι τις πρώτες μέρες; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

το θεμα ηταν ποτε τα πετουσανε ... αν εχουν περασει καποιες μερες και καποια αυγα εχουν ζωη μεσα τους , τα νοιωθουν ζεστα , ενω τα αλλα οχι . Σκεψου το ιδιο που αισθανεσαι αν πιασεις στο μαγουλο ενα ζωντανο ανθρωπο και ενα νεκρο ... σε εμας δεν ειναι αισθητο αυτο στο αυγο , σε κεινα ομως ειναι . Επισης καποια που στεγνωνει ο κροκος μεσα τους , αν προσεξεις οταν πας να τα γυρισεις , ειναι σαν να εχουν ενα << βαριδι >> και στεκονται με το μερος που εχει στεγνωσει ο κροκος προς τα κατω . Εχει βαση οτι λες , αν εβρισκες κατω αυγα με εμβρυο ματωμενο . Τοτε ναι , εκει ειτε καποιος γονιος ειτε μικρα ειναι οι δραστες .

Οπως και να εχει , οπως ειπα ,καθε μεθοδος εχει θετικα και αρνητικα . Παρατηρουμε τη δικια μας εκτροφη και τους δικους μας χαρακτηρες πουλιων και δρουμε

----------


## dinosd

Και 5ο αυγο η θυληκια που κλωσσαει απο χθες......3ο αυγο η αλλη με το μικρο....

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, έψαξα και βρήκα το κομμάτι που αναφέρεται στο θέμα μας. Το παραθέτω, όπως το είχα γράψει πέρυσι:
Το δυσάρεστο είναι ότι ενώ η θηλυκιά έκανε 5 αυγά στην τρίτη γέννα, έχουν μείνει μόνο δύο. Ένα έσπασε την πρώτη μέρα που της τα επέστρεψα και το βρήκα στη σχάρα. Το μυστήριο είναι με τα άλλα δύο που απλά εξαφανίστηκαν (ήταν και ένσπορα)! Δεν υπάρχει ίχνος στο κλουβί. Χθες ήταν τρία, σήμερα δύο και ούτε ένα τσόφλι. Τα τρώνε τα μικρά; Μήπως δεν χορταίνουν; Εγώ χώρισα αρσενικό και μικρά για να είμαι σίγουρος. Έκανα καλά;

Εννοείται ότι η κουβέντα γίνεται καλοπροαίρετα, με βάση τις εμπειρίες μας και για να μπορεί, όποιος θέλει, να γνωρίζει όλες τις επιλογές... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Έχουμε θέμα. Ο μικρός κάθεται μέσα στη φωλια που έχει τα αυγα της η μαμά του. Προς το παρον είναι τα πλαστικά αλλά από αύριο μεθαύριο θα βάλω τα κανονικά. Τι κάνουμε σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Έγινε ακριβώς αυτό που είπε ο Δημήτρης ότι δλδ πιο πιθανό είναι να επιστρέψει ο μικρός στη φωλια που γεννήθηκε.

----------


## jk21

Nικο κοιταξα το θεμα και το ειχες αναφερει στο ποστ 99 και αν ειχε γινει , ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις εκει , θα ηταν εντελως προσφατο . Ζωντανα εμβρυα , θα αφηνανε στιγματα στο στομα των νεοσσων ,οπως αφηνει η πιπερια .Εχεις φωτο τους και ειναι πεντακαθαρα ... Αν και πιστευω οτι ηταν νεκρα και εφαγαν το τσοφλι τα μεγαλα και τα νεκρα καπου θαφτηκαν στο υποστρωμα , δεν σου αποκλειω να καννιβαλησανε τα ενηλικα αλλα εκτος απο σπανιο για καναρινια , μην ξεχναμε οτι τα υπολοιπα γεννηθηκανε και κανενας δεν τα πειραξε . Βεβαια δεν μπορω να αποκλεισω τιποτα και ειναι μια χρησιμη καταγραφη 

Ντινο  στο ειχα πει , γιατι ειναι κατι συνηθισμενο . Εχεις την επιλογη ειτε να κανεις την κινηση χωρισμου τωρα αν ανησυχεις , ειτε αφου δεις την καναρα να ξεκινα να κλωσσα μονιμα στα πλαστικα και τα μικρα παρολα αυτα να βρισκουν χρονο να μπαινουν μεσα οταν αυτη βγαινει .

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, τα άλλα βγήκαν, όπως θα έβγαιναν και τα εξαφανισμένα, γιατί είχα δει ότι ήταν ένσπορα, όπως αναφέρω... Για να βγουν όμως χώρισα τη θηλυκιά μόνη της να κλωσσάει και το τσούρμο να τη θαυμάζει... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Σημερα 24/4 ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει και η δευτερη θυληκια. Το μικρο κοιμαται τα βραδια στο κλαρακι, οποτε ελπιζω να μην εχουμε θεματα με το να πηγαινει στη φωλια και σπασει κανενα αυγο, απο την στιγμη που καθεται πλεον συνεχεια η μαμα.

Ο αρσενικος παντως χθες την βατεψε ξανα και σημερα το πρωι προσπαθησε ενω ηταν μεσα στη φωλια και τον εδιωξε το κοριτσι.....Τι σου ειναι αυτοι οι αντρες!!!!!!  :Anim 63:

----------


## dikai

> Σημερα 24/4 ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει και η δευτερη θυληκια. Το μικρο κοιμαται τα βραδια στο κλαρακι, οποτε ελπιζω να μην εχουμε θεματα με το να πηγαινει στη φωλια και σπασει κανενα αυγο, απο την στιγμη που καθεται πλεον συνεχεια η μαμα.
> 
> Ο αρσενικος παντως χθες την βατεψε ξανα και σημερα το πρωι προσπαθησε ενω ηταν μεσα στη φωλια και τον εδιωξε το κοριτσι.....Τι σου ειναι αυτοι οι αντρες!!!!!!


Βάλε άλλη μια φωλιά με τσόχα και θα παει ο μικρός εκεί. Αν κλαρώσει πάντως δεν έχει θέμα. Προσοχή τις απότομες κινήσεις όταν πλησιαζεις και σηκώνεται η μάνα, μην παει προς τα εκεί και σπάσει τα αυγά. Εγώ για 2-3 μέρες τους βάζω χώρισμα με τον αρσενικό μαζί και μετά μόνα τους με τον αρσενικό στο ζευγάρι του. Στις 30 μερες τα βγάζω. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Το αγορι μας ολη μερα προσπαθει να ψησει το κοριτσι να του κατσει με τραγουδια, οπως φαινεται στο βιντεο......



Ο μικρουλης ομως ειναι συχνα στον πατο ακομα, 20 ημερων σημερα. Δεν νομιζω οτι τρωει ακομα μονος του αλλα βλεπω τον μπαμπα να τον ταιζει. Λογικη συμπεριφορα?

----------


## dinosd

> Βάλε άλλη μια φωλιά με τσόχα και θα παει ο μικρός εκεί. Αν κλαρώσει πάντως δεν έχει θέμα. Προσοχή τις απότομες κινήσεις όταν πλησιαζεις και σηκώνεται η μάνα, μην παει προς τα εκεί και σπάσει τα αυγά. Εγώ για 2-3 μέρες τους βάζω χώρισμα με τον αρσενικό μαζί και μετά μόνα τους με τον αρσενικό στο ζευγάρι του. Στις 30 μερες τα βγάζω. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Το εκανα αυτο που λες με τη δευτερη φωλια αλλα ουτε καν πλησιασε και την αφαιρεσα..... Ποτε περιπου τρωει μονος του για να τον βαλω σε αλλο μερος?

----------


## amastro

Γύρω στις 30 ημέρες, όπως σου είπε και ο Δημήτρης.
Πρέπει να έχεις σιγουρευτεί ότι τρώει σπόρους. Ότι τους σπάει μόνο του.
Μπορείς τώρα να του βάλεις λίγη πέριλα που σπάει εύκολα, καναβούρι σπασμένο και αυγό-αυγοτροφή εννοείται.

----------


## dikai

Βάλε καταρχήν αυγουλάκι και ρίξε πανω του λίγο σουσάμι και λιγο νιζερ. 
Σουσάμι σίγουρα θα φάει. 
Άλλοι στις 25 μέρες τα βγαζουν. Εγώ στις 30.

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Συνεχίζουμε να κλωτσάμε από 5 και 6 αυγα αντίστοιχα.

Το μόνο που παρατηρώ και δεν ξέρω εάν είναι φυσιολογικό είναι ο μικρός. Δεν κινείται πολύ, κάθεται στο κλαράκι και πιστεύω ότι φοβάται τον μπαμπά του. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τον κυνηγάει τον μικρό καμία φορά, του κελαηδάει στα μούτρα του και μετά τον τσιμπάει και καμία φορά τον κυνηγάει. Τον ταΐζει που και που αλλά τον βλέπω ότι προσπαθεί να φάει από την αυγό θήκη αυγό βραστό και όταν τον βλέπει ο αρσενικός πηγαίνει και συμπεριφέρεται έτσι όπως σας είπα. Ο μικρός είναι γεννημένος στο 5/4. Σας ακούγονται φυσιολογικά όλα αυτά ή ο αρσενικός βλέπει τον μικρό ως απειλή ή κάτι τέτοιο; Τι να κάνω, να τον βάλω τον μικρό μόνο του; Το φοβάμαι αλλά τον βλέπω συχνά να είναι καθισμένος στο κλαρι.

βαζω φωτό του μικρού από την κοιλιά.

----------


## dinosd

Και εδώ είναι όπως τον βλέπω να κάθεται συνήθως και με ανησυχεί.

----------


## dinosd

Δεν θα έπρεπε σαν μικρούλης να είναι και πολύ δραστήριος; Δλδ να πετάει απ κλαρί σε κλαρί συνέχεια;2

----------


## IscarioTis

μηπως τον βλεπεις μεσημερι?
ολα τα πτηνα το μεσημερακι παιρνουν  εναν υπνακο
ο μικρος τρωει? μηπως δεν τον αφηνει ο πατερας να φαει?
ειναι αγχωμενος απο κατι? 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Δεν τον εχω δει να τρώει μόνος του αλλά μεγαλώνει κανονικά όποτε δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Ο μπαμπάς τον ταΐζει κάποιες φορές, τον έχω δει. Τωρα του βράζω ένα αυγουλακι το οποίο θα το καθαρίσω και θα το βάλω στο μουλτι να γίνει αλοιφή και θα το βάλω στον μικρό. Θα βάλω το χώρισμα για λίγο να είναι μόνος του με το αυγό και θα τον παρατηρήσω. Όταν πάω κοντά πάντως συμπεριφέρεται κανονικά, πετάει πέρα δώθε.

----------


## dinosd

Μολις τον χωρισα μονο του τον μικρο και του εβαλα το αλεσμενο αυγο με σουσαμι, απο εκεινη την ωρα εδω και 5 λεπτα ειναι εκει και τρωει.....Ισως να μη τον αφηνε ο πατερας να φαει τι να πω. Να τον εχω ετσι λετε ή να τον αφηνω να τρωει και να ξανα βγαζω το χωρισμα?

----------


## ndlns

Τα μικρά δεν είναι δραστήρια όπως λες. Κάθονται συχνά όπως ο μικρός σου φουσκωμένα, δεν είναι ανησυχητικό. Παρατήρησε τη συμπεριφορά του. Αν τρώει, άφησε τον μόνο του. Άλλωστε, ο πατέρας τον ταΐζει και από τα κάγκελα, μην σε αγχώνει... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Ότι τρώει τρώει μόνος του. Όχι σπόρια αλλά το αυγό αλεσμένο με σουσάμι το έχει τσακίσει. Θα τον παρατηρήσω και Αυτιο και θα δούμε πως θα πάει. Νομίζω ότι με το χώρισμα είναι καλυτερα

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Καποτε πρεπει να γινει ενα θεμα για το χωρισμα και τις μελλοντικες επιπτωσεις απο την χρηση του.
Το χωρισμα ευθυνεται για διαπιστωσεις του τυπου " καλος αρσενικος" η " δεν ειναι καλο το θηλυκο" Εκανε τα αυγα εκτος φωλιας ... δεν φτιαχνει φωλια.... δεν ταιζει το αρσενικο...
Και ποιο σοβαρες σε θεματα αναπτυξης .

----------


## ndlns

Δεν γράφει και κανείς άλλος, εκτός του Δημήτρη, την άποψή του... Εγώ πάντως, πάλι τα χώρισα, στη μία ο μπαμπάς με πέντε μικρά και στην άλλη η μαμά κλωσσάει φανατικά τα 4 αυγά της δεύτερης γέννας , χωρίς να την ενοχλεί κανένας. Κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα στη συμπεριφορά τους. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

> Καποτε πρεπει να γινει ενα θεμα για το χωρισμα και τις μελλοντικες επιπτωσεις απο την χρηση του.
> Το χωρισμα ευθυνεται για διαπιστωσεις του τυπου " καλος αρσενικος" η " δεν ειναι καλο το θηλυκο" Εκανε τα αυγα εκτος φωλιας ... δεν φτιαχνει φωλια.... δεν ταιζει το αρσενικο...
> Και ποιο σοβαρες σε θεματα αναπτυξης .


Εγώ πάντως φίλε μου δεν έχω τέτοια θέματα στα ζευγάρια μου. Και τα δυο τα ζευγάρια είναι πολύ καλά από θέμα συμπεριφοράς, ταΐσματος, φωλιάς και κλωσσηματος. Το χώρισμα το βάζω για λίγη ώρα, όταν κρίνω απαραίτητο να γίνει και μετά το ξανά βγάζω χωρίς πιστεύω να δημιουργείται κάποιο θέμα.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Εγώ πάντως φίλε μου δεν έχω τέτοια θέματα στα ζευγάρια μου. Και τα δυο τα ζευγάρια είναι πολύ καλά από θέμα συμπεριφοράς, ταΐσματος, φωλιάς και κλωσσηματος. Το χώρισμα το βάζω για λίγη ώρα, όταν κρίνω απαραίτητο να γίνει και μετά το ξανά βγάζω χωρίς πιστεύω να δημιουργείται κάποιο θέμα.


Για αυτο δεν εχεις προβλημα με τα ζευγαρια σου ..και ουτε θα εχεις απο τους απογονους τους.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Δεν γράφει και κανείς άλλος, εκτός του Δημήτρη, την άποψή του... Εγώ πάντως, πάλι τα χώρισα, στη μία ο μπαμπάς με πέντε μικρά και στην άλλη η μαμά κλωσσάει φανατικά τα 4 αυγά της δεύτερης γέννας , χωρίς να την ενοχλεί κανένας. Κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα στη συμπεριφορά τους. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Πρεπει να την ενοχλησουν για να τα μαλωσει..ετσι θα εχουν το πρωτο μαθημα κυριαρχιας απο την μητερα τους,και ετσι θα αναγνωρισουν στο μελλον οτι αυτη η συμπεριφορα εχει και αυτο το αποτελεσμα,και δεν θα ειναι υποψηφια θυματα του καθε "δραγατη" κυριαρχου αρσενικου,που καποιες φορες στοιχιζει και την ζωη.

----------


## ndlns

Νίκο, δεν ανησυχώ για το πιθανό μάλωμα. Πέρυσι έχασα αυγά έτσι και αυτό προσπαθώ να αποφύγω... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νίκο, δεν ανησυχώ για το πιθανό μάλωμα. Πέρυσι έχασα αυγά έτσι και αυτό προσπαθώ να αποφύγω... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Περυσι φανταζομαι εχασες αυγα γιατι τα μωρα της προηγουμενης γεννας με χωρισμα "ενοχλουσαν" την φωλια...
Δεν ειναι ενοχληση ειναι περιεργεια που εχουν ολα τα νεαρα πλασματα ...    Αλλα χωρις μετρο..
Το μετρο αυτο το βαζει το ιδιο το ζευγαρι με μαλωματα και τσιμπηματα οταν δεν υπαρχει χωρισμα.
Το χωρισμα στερει και αυτη την δυνατοτητα.

----------


## ndlns

Όχι, δεν κατάλαβες καλά. Μαζί τα είχα και όταν τα αυγά της τρίτης γέννας έγιναν από 5, 3 τότε τα χώρισα. Φοβήθηκα μην εξαφανίσουν και τα υπόλοιπα... 
Δεν ξέρω αν έφταιγαν τα μικρά ή ο πατέρας βέβαια... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Καλημέρα. 

Σήμερα εσκασε το πρώτο της!

----------


## dinosd

Σχετικά περίεργο καθώς είχα πάρει τα αυγα και τα ξανά έβαλα στο 4ο!!!! Εκτός κι αν σκάσουν κι αλλά μετά.

----------


## dinosd

Πληθαίνουν τα στοματακια!!!

----------


## dinosd

Τριάρες προς το παρον!!!!

----------


## dinosd



----------


## dinosd

Σήμερα δυστυχώς βρήκα τον ένα νεοσσο πατημένο κάτω από τα αλλά δυο.

----------


## dinosd

Έσκασαν τα δυο πρώτα της άλλης κοπελιάς μου!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Η μαγική στιγμή που τα 4 γίνονται 5!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Και εδώ ο Τ15-001 απογαλακτισμενος στην κλούβα πτήσης!!!

----------


## dinosd

Σήμερα δαχτυλιδωθηκαν τα Τ15-002 & Τ15-003....

----------


## dinosd

Και χθες τα υπολοιπα 4 της δευτερης θυληκιας με τα T15-004, T15-005, T15-006 & T15-007!!!! Ο τελέυταιος ειναι ο γνωστος "My name is Bond, James Bond"!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Να τα και τα μικρουλια μου Τ15-002,003.



Και τα ακομα πιο μικρουλια μου Τ15-004,005,006 & 007!!!! Το κατα μια μερα μιρκοτερο εχει λευκα φτερακια.....Λετε να μη βγει πρασινακι σαν τα αλλα?

----------


## dinosd

Λιαζομαστε λεμεεε!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Να ρωτησω κατι? Σημερα το βραδυ παρατηρησα οτι για πρωτη φορα η θυληκια δεν κοιμαται με τα μικρα στη φωλια αλλα στο κλαρι. Ειναι λογικο? Ταμικρα ειναι 10 ημερωνκαι ειναι 4 στη φωλια.

----------


## MacGyver

Λογικότατο. Δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη από τη στιγμή που εχουν βγάλει φτερά και είναι ζεστός ο καιρός

----------


## dinosd

Επιτέλους και ένα άσπρο κίτρινο να σπάσει η μονοτονία!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Και τα αλλά δυο αρχίσανε δειλά δειλά να ξεμυτίζουν!!!

----------


## Polina

> Και τα αλλά δυο αρχίσανε δειλά δειλά να ξεμυτίζουν!!!


Μα τι γλυκος τριχακιας ειναι αυτος!!!!?????  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:

----------


## dinosd

Τα μικρά έχουνε κλαρωσει και σε λίγες μέρες θα απογαλακτιστούν και θα μπουν στην κλούβα πτήσης.

Επισης χθες που γύρισα από ταξίδι μετά από 3 μέρες ειδα ότι η μια θυληκια που δεν είχα χωρίσει από τον αρσενικό είχε ένα αυγό. Και σήμερα έκανε και δεύτερο. Τα πήρα και καλώς ή κακώς θα κάνει και τρίτη γεννα. 

Υποθετω ότι μόλις  απογαλακτιστούν τα μικρά θα βγάλω και τον αρσενικό;

----------


## IscarioTis

Ντινο αμα εχει πλουσια διατροφη μην αγχωνεσαι για 3η γεννα μια χαρα ειναι.δωσε ασβεστιο πρασσιναδα, μετα την τριτη πρεπει να σταματησεις γνωμη μου 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Μα εγώ στη δεύτερη ήθελα να σταματήσω αλλά από την στιγμή που έκανε αυγα δεν θέλω να τα πετάξω!!! Απλά σκέφτομαι μόλις βγάλω τα μικρά από μέσα, να βγάλω και τον αρσενικό για να μην έχουμε παρατράγουδα με άλλες γέννες. Εκτός κι αν πρέπει να μείνει μέσα μέχρι να βγούμε τα μικρά για να ταΐζει και την θυληκια. Που ίσως έτσι πρέπει να γίνει.

----------


## dinosd

Μεγαλώσαμε!!!

----------


## jk21

Αυτο που δινει τις περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες , εκτος απο αυτη την ενσπορη γεννα , να μην προχωρησει σε νεα ενσπορη οταν τα μικρα βγουνε εκτος φωλιας , ειναι να χωρισθει αρσενικος και μικρα , αμεσως μολις βγουνε εκτος φωλιας με καγκελο και να προσεχθει ομως , οτι σιγουρα ο αρσενικος θα τα ταιζει ή εστω απ τα καγκελα η μανα .Συνηθως ο αρσενικος το κανει και δεν εχεις θεμα .Αν οχι τοτε αφηνεις τα μικρα με τη μανα .Βασικα με οποιον ταιζει .Βεβαια δεν ειναι εξασφαλισμενο οτι θα ειναι ασπορη σιγουρα η αλλη γεννα  , γιατι τα θηλυκα κρατανε σπερμα μεσα τους και πριν χωρισθουν , αν εχουν βατευτει . Μπορεις για αυτο το λογο , να αφαιρεσεις νωριτερα τον αρσενικο (με τα προηγουμενα μικρα ) με μεγαλες πιθανοτητες να ταισει η θηλυκια τα μικρα μονη της μολις κλαρωσουν και μεσα στη φωλια , απλα δεν ειναι 100 % εξασφαλισμενο .Εκει αλλοι  εξαφανιζουν τον αρσενικο , για να εχει το νου της μονο στα μικρα και να μην τον ζητα , μολις αυτα κλαρωσουν .Δεν υπαρχει σιγουρη κινηση ... ειναι ο χαρακτηρας του καθε πουλιου . Θα σου πουνε και τα παιδια δικες τους εμπειριες και τακτικες

----------


## dinosd

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη. Σκέφτομαι να τα αφήσω όπως είναι τώρα όλα μαζί στη ζευγαρωστρα, μέχρι τις 4-5 Ιουνίου που θα κλείσουν μήνα και θα τα βάλω στη κλούβα τα μικρά. Και τον αρσενικό μόνο του μετά κανονικά. Τα δυο θυληκα μπορώ να τα βάλω μαζί στην ίδια κλούβα σωστα; Δεν υπάρχει θέμα να μαλώνουν;

----------


## jk21

Μετα την αναπαραγωγη , μαζι τα βαζω και γω τα θηλυκα και τα μικρα με οποιον αρσενικο τραγουδα ακομα .Τα ενηλικα αρσενικα αν εχεις μεγαλο χωρο , στην πτεροροια μπορει να ειναι μαζι .Μετα για να τραγουδανε , καλυτερα μονα τους

----------


## dinosd

Τα μικρά μου έχουν απογαλακτιστεί και τοποθετηθεί στην κλούβα πτήσης σήμερα όλα μαζί, 7 στον αριθμό!!!

----------


## dinosd

Και η μια θυληκια κλωσσαει ήδη 4 αυγα!!!! Και μετά τέλος!!!! Μακάρι να βγουν καλά πουλάκια με ωραίες φωνές!!!

Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Δημητρη jk21 και σε όλους όσους με βοήθησαν στην πρώτη μου αναπαραγωγική προσπάθεια. Μεγάλη και πολύτιμη βοήθεια όπως και οι συμβουλές σας. Να είστε καλά!!!

----------


## dikai

Μπορείς να την αφήσεις να κάνει κάποια αυγά, ακόμα και ενσπορα και να της κόψεις το κλώσσημα κάνοντας την καρδιά σου πέτρα. Μπορείς να έχεις ψεύτικα για να μην έχεις ενδοιασμούς. 
Αλλιώς την πας σε ποιο σκοτεινό χώρο με μπάνιο. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Λέω να κάνω μια ωοσκοπηση σήμερα και όσα είναι ενσπορα να τα αφήσω!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Καλημερα. 

Μετα απο ωοσκοπηση μονο το ενα δειχνει ενσπορο και αυτο οχι με σιγουρια......Το αφησα στη φωλια και τα αλλα τα πεταξα. Σε λιγες μερες θα το ξανα κοιταξω να το σιγουρεψω.

----------


## dikai

Πόσο μερών τα αυγά Ντίνο;

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

> Πόσο μερών τα αυγά Ντίνο;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Απο τις 27-29/5 Δημητρη.

----------


## dikai

Αν άρχισε να κλωσσάει στις 29 ήταν εβδομάδας. Κάτι θα έβλεπες. Άρα μάλλον ασπορα

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Ναι ήταν όλα ασπορα φίλε. Και σήμερα βρήκα πεταμενο και το τελευταίο αυγό από την καναρα, μαλλον επειδή ήταν κι αυτό ασπορο. Όλα καλά. Γιατί η Τρίτη γεννά ήταν «ανεπιθύμητη εγκυμοσύνη» !!!! Χαχαχχαχα...Σήμερα μπήκανε όλα τα πουλάκια μου στην κλούβα.... Όλα τα μικρά μαζί στον έναν όροφο, στον δεύτερο τα αρσενικά σε ξεχωριστά μέρη με χώρισμα για μα τραγουδάνε και στον τρίτο όροφο τα κορίτσια μόνα τους κι αυτά σε ξεχωριστες κλούβες.

----------


## dinosd



----------


## dikai

> 


Όμορφα

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Σήμερα μετά από προτροπή φίλου εκτροφεα τοποθέτησα τον έναν αρσενικό έτσι ώστε να τον βλέπουν τα μικρά όχι μόνο να τον ακούν για να μαθαίνουν.

----------


## sotos2908

Πεντάμορφα είναι φιλε μου!!!!! Άντε να πάρουν κ φωνές από τον δάσκαλο να γίνουν τέλια πουλάκια!!!!!

----------


## dinosd

> Πεντάμορφα είναι φιλε μου!!!!! Άντε να πάρουν κ φωνές από τον δάσκαλο να γίνουν τέλια πουλάκια!!!!!


Να είσαι καλά φίλε. Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Titribit

Πολυ τακτοποιημενη εκτροφη,να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## MacGyver

Τα σκοινάκια προτείνω να τα τοποθετήσεις πιο χαμηλά, ώστε να μην πατάνε τα πουλάκια στον πάτο που μένουν υπολείμματα από κουτσουλιές και να έχουν περισσότερο διαθέσιμο χώρο για να πετάνε. Προσωπικά με βολεύουν και οι ατομικές πλαστικές πατίθρες των 10 εκατοστών περίπου, γιατί δεν εμποδίζουν το πέταγμα τους

----------


## dinosd

Καλημερα Νωντα. Εννοείς να τα βάλω χαμηλά τόσο ώστε να είναι πολύ κοντά στη σχάρα; Δλδ στα 5εκ πάνω από τον πάτο; Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί!!!! Ευχαριστώ. Πι πλαστικές πατηθρες δεν μπορούν μα σφηνώσουν στο κουνελοσυρμα γιατί είναι μικρά τα τετραγωνάκια αλλιώς θα ήταν πιο πρακτικές. 

Το μόνο που με δυσκολεύει αρκετά είναι το κουνελοσυρμα και πρέπει να κόβω με τον κόφτη όταν θέλω να βάλω τα νερά τους, τις ταιστρες και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται.

----------


## Titribit

> Οι πλαστικές πατηθρες δεν μπορούν μα σφηνώσουν στο κουνελοσυρμα γιατί είναι μικρά τα τετραγωνάκια αλλιώς θα ήταν πιο πρακτικές.



Οι περισσοτεροι που χρησιμοποιουν κουνελοσυρμα,βαζουν ξυλινες καβιλιες για πατηθρες
Εχεις δοκιμασει ποτε Ντινο?

----------


## dinosd

> Οι περισσοτεροι που χρησιμοποιουν κουνελοσυρμα,βαζουν ξυλινες καβιλιες για πατηθρες
> Εχεις δοκιμασει ποτε Ντινο?


Όχι Αντώνη δεν το ήξερα αυτό. Δλδ χωράνε στα μικρά τετράγωνα κενά που έχει;

----------


## dinosd

Θα ψαξω σημερα σε ενα μαγαζι με σιδηρικα.......Πρεπει να ειανι καποια συγκεκριμενη διασταση σωστα? 10 χιλ? 8? Αν ξερει καποιος, τι κανει για τα καναρινια μας.....

----------


## dinosd

> Πολυ τακτοποιημενη εκτροφη,να τα χαιρεσαι!


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Αντωνη για τα καλα σου λογια...

----------


## Titribit

> Θα ψαξω σημερα σε ενα μαγαζι με σιδηρικα.......Πρεπει να ειανι καποια συγκεκριμενη διασταση σωστα? 10 χιλ? 8? Αν ξερει καποιος, τι κανει για τα καναρινια μας.....



10χιλ ειναι μια χαρα!

----------


## MacGyver

Ξύλινες πατιθρες του 1m με κόστος περιπου 1 ευρώ έχουν μεγάλα καταστήματα με ειδη σπιτιού, κηπου κλπ. Μπορεις να τις στηρίξεις με βίδα και παξιμάδι ή να κάνεις τομή κάθετα στις ακρες με πριόνι και να πιάσει κανονικά

----------


## dikai

Ή αν θέλεις να τις βάλεις στις γωνίες κάθε πλευράς,τις βάζεις σχηματίζοντας ορθογώνιο τρίγωνο(με τις 2 κάθετες της κλούβας) και τα πιάνεις με tie wrap στο σύρμα.Έτσι αφαιρουνται και εύκολα με τράβηγμα απο έξω.




> Ξύλινες πατιθρες του 1m με κόστος περιπου 1 ευρώ έχουν μεγάλα καταστήματα με ειδη σπιτιού, κηπου κλπ. Μπορεις να τις στηρίξεις με βίδα και παξιμάδι ή να κάνεις τομή κάθετα στις ακρες με πριόνι και να πιάσει κανονικά

----------


## dinosd

> Ή αν θέλεις να τις βάλεις στις γωνίες κάθε πλευράς,τις βάζεις σχηματίζοντας ορθογώνιο τρίγωνο(με τις 2 κάθετες της κλούβας) και τα πιάνεις με tie wrap στο σύρμα.Έτσι αφαιρουνται και εύκολα με τράβηγμα απο έξω.


Αυτο που λες δεν το καταλαβα Δημητρη. Δλδ να βαλω διαγωνια τις καβιλιες δεξια και αριστερα αλλα πιο μικρες απο τα σχοινια που εχω τωρα?

----------


## dinosd

Στη μπανιέρα δυο δυο ή και τρεις τρεις άμα λαχει!!!

----------


## dinosd

Καλημερα στην παρεα.

Τα μικρα Τιμπραντο εχουν αρχισει να σαλιαριζουν πολυ, ακουγοντας τον δασκαλο τους.... Σε ποσο καιρο λετε θα μπορω να ξεχωρισω το φυλο τους?

----------


## amastro

Ήδη έχεις πάρει μια ιδέα για τα πρώτα αρσενικά.
Αυτά που σαλιαρίζουν πιο έντονα και συνεχόμενα.
Κάποια όμως μπορεί να αργήσουν ακόμα.

----------


## jk21

Κοιτα τα επισης απο κατω . Ακομα και μη διογκωμενο το οργανο τους , οπως τα κοιτας , στα αρσενικα γυρνα προς τα σενα , στα θηλυκα παει προς τα πισω .Το σαλιαρισμα βεβαια ξεκαθαριζει τα πραγματα .Αν και σπανια , καποια θηλυκα , μαλλον με υψηλη τεστοστερονη που αργοτερα μειωνεται οταν αυξηθουν τα οιστρογονα , αρχικα μπορει να σαλιαριζουν αλλα ειναι η εξαιρεση

----------


## dinosd

Αυτός πάντως μπροστά στο νερό τα λέει κανονικά σε σχέση με τα αλλα τα πιο μικρά. Δεν το λες και σαλιαρίσματα!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Η νέα γενιά Tibrado @ Τ-15!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα. Τα μικρα 7 στον αριθμο, βρισκονται ακομα ολα μαζι στη κλουβα πτησης και δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα μεταξυ τους...... Η απορια μου ειναι ποτε πρεπει να τα χωρισω και πως? Αρσενικα με αρσενικα-θυληκα με θυληκα ολα μαζι? Αρσενικα χωριστα σε δικο τους χωρο ή δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα?

----------


## amastro

Τέτοιες αποφάσεις ίσως έχουν να κάνουν με πολλά πράγματα.
Το χώρο σου, τον εξοπλισμό σου, το τι σκοπούς έχεις για την εκτροφή σου.
Θες, ας πούμε να εκπαιδεύσεις κάποια (αν όχι όλα) αρσενικά όσο καλύτερα μπορείς ή δεν σε ενδιαφέρει και πολύ;

Δες για παράδειγμα ένα πρόσφατο θεματάκι του jimk1:
*Διδασκαλία timbrado 2018( από την σκοπιά ενός απλου χομπίστα)*Ή αυτό του Άσωτου:
*Η εκπαιδευση των καναρινιων μου Timbrado Español*

----------


## lefteris13

μπορουν να μεινουν ετσι αναμεικτα σε κλουβα πτησης ολο το καλοκαιρι μεχρι αρχες φθινοπωρου-σιγουρα μεχρι να τελειωσουν την πτερροροια, μετα κατα τα τελη Σεπτεμβρη, αρχες Οκτωβρη τα αρσενικα πρεπει να μπουν σε ατομικα κλουβια να συνεχισουν την εκπαιδευση μεχρι το διαγωνισμο αν συμμετασχεις.

----------


## dinosd

Επίσης θα ήθελα να μάθω εάν υπαρχει κάτι καλύτερο για τον πάτο των κλουβιών από το πελλετ. Προς το παρον είμαι ικανοποιημένος απλά το ψάχνω.

----------


## dinosd

Λέω να δοκιμάσω άμμο γάτας άοσμη!!!!

----------


## anonymous

> Λέω να δοκιμάσω άμμο γάτας άοσμη!!!!


Ντινο εχω δοκιμασει διαφορες αμμους γατας, αλλα κυριως αμμους πουλιων. 
Το πελετ το εχω αποριψει σαν υλικο χωρις δοκιμη.
Στην κλειστη εκτροφη μου δεν μπορουσα να κρατησω πανω απο βδομαδα το υλικο χωρις αλλαγη, λογω κυριως μυρωδιας.
Το καλυτερο υλικο που εχω δοκιμασει ειναι ο ζεολιθος. Το χρησιμοποιω 2 χρονια. Χειμωνα (με κλειστα σχεδον τα παραθυρα) το αλαζω περιπου σε 3-4 βφομαδες.
Πολυ μεγαλη αποροφητικοτητα υγρων και μυρωδιας αμωνιας.
Το κοστος του ζεολιθου που εισαγει και διαθετει σε πετσοπς (χωρις το λογοτυπο της) γνωστη εταιρεια του χωρου μας ειναι 14-15 ευρω για 25 κιλα.
Απ' οσο γνωριζω απο την φτηνη, αλλα πολυ αποροφητικη αμμο που παιρνω για τις γατες μου, το κοστος της ειναι 8.5 ευρω τα 10 κιλα.

Ειναι μακραν μπροστα ο ζεολιθος βασει αποδοσης & τιμης! 
Στην αγορα κυκλοφορει ζεολιθος  και απο αλλες εταιρειες, γιατι το προϊον χρησιμοποιειται για την γεωργια. 
Στην μακεδονια ειναι πιο ευκολο να προμηθευτει καποιος ζεολιθους και σε καλυτερες τιμες.
Ψαξε και δοκιμασε το προϊον. Πιστευω οτι αξιζει τον κοπο.
Κυκλοφορει σε 2 κοκκομετριες. Προτιμω την χοντρη περιπου 2.5-5 χιλ.

----------


## dinosd

Τέλεια. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο για τις πληροφορίες. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το πελλετ δεν απορροφούσε σχεδόν καθόλου τις μυρωδιες και ιδίως τώρα το καλοκαίρι με τις ζεστές μύριζε αρκετά.

Πηρα σήμερα άμμο για γάτες 2,5 ευρώ τα 5 κιλά να το δοκιμάσω καθώς πιστεύω ότι θα κρατάει καλύτερα τις μυρωδιές μιας και αυτή είναι η δουλειά της. Αλλά το επόμενο που θα δοκιμάσω θα είναι ο ζεολίθος που λες. Θα το ψάξω εδώ πάνω, θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## dinosd

Ημέρα φρέσκιας γλυστριδας η σημερινή και έγινε χαμός όπως μπορείτε να φανταστείτε!!!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

πω πω πω Λουτρο απο χλωροφυλλη εχουμε εδω περα!  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy: ,με τα μουτρα πεφτουν ολα τα καναρινια

----------


## dinosd

Ένας χαμός όμως!!!  Χαχαχαχχα

----------


## dikai

> Τέλεια. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο για τις πληροφορίες. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το πελλετ δεν απορροφούσε σχεδόν καθόλου τις μυρωδιες και ιδίως τώρα το καλοκαίρι με τις ζεστές μύριζε αρκετά.
> 
> Πηρα σήμερα άμμο για γάτες 2,5 ευρώ τα 5 κιλά να το δοκιμάσω καθώς πιστεύω ότι θα κρατάει καλύτερα τις μυρωδιές μιας και αυτή είναι η δουλειά της. Αλλά το επόμενο που θα δοκιμάσω θα είναι ο ζεολίθος που λες. Θα το ψάξω εδώ πάνω, θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας ενημερώσω.


Εγώ που χρησιμοποιώ πέλλετ  σε εξωτερικό χώρο δεν μου μυρίζει. Μια φορά την εβδομάδα σκουπίζω και βγάζω τα πανω λερωμένα και συμπληρώνω. 
Με κόστος 3-4 € τα 15 κιλά μπορείς να το αλλάζεις πιο τακτικά από τον ζεόλιθο. Ακόμα και εβδομαδιαία. 
Επίσης έχει το πλεονεκτημα ότι είναι πιο ελαφρυ υλικό και πιο μεγάλο σε όγκο και καλύπτει μεγάλη επιφάνεια με πολυ μικρή ποσοτητα και δεν προσφερει βάρος στο ταψί να κρεμάσει (για κινέζικες ζευγαρώστρες)  ή στα απλά κλουβιά. 
Υπάρχει βέβαια το θέμα του τσιμπήματος από τα πουλια και την τοποθέτηση του από καποια (σε μένα ένα το κάνει καθημερινά)  στην ταιστρα ή στο νερό. Προτιμώ συσκευασμένο και επώνυμο,  γιατί υπάρχει ακόμα φτηνότερο σε μάντρες ξύλων, που πιστοποιει την μη χρήση χημικών πρόσθετων και έχει ISO
Βέβαια αντίστοιχους κινδύνους κρυβει και ο ζεολιθος, ειδικά ο χυμα τόσο για τον ίδιο λόγο που  ανέφερα στο πελλετ όσο και για την σκόνη που βγάζει ειδικά σε κλειστό χώρο με κλούβες. 


Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Πως τα καταφέρνεις και δεν πέφτουν σπόρια κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι σε εξωτερική εκτροφή; Υπάρχει καμία ειδική ταιστρα; Εγώ έχω βαρεθεί να σκουπίζω 5-6 φορές την ημέρα, καθώς τα έχω στο μπαλκόνι και θέλω να είναι καθαρά.

----------


## panagos

Παιδιά πολύ προσοχή με το ζεόλιθο !!Έχει σπουδαία χαρακτηριστικά γι αυτό και χρησιμοποιείται στη γεωργία.Πολλοί εισάγουν αμφιβόλου ποιότητας ζεόλιθο απο Βουλγαρία.Η τιμή εξαρτάται απο την χώρα προέλευσης και τη κοκκομετρία (το μέγεθος).Ο καλής ποιότητας ζεόλιθος έχει περάσει απο ειδική επεξεργασία και είναι ακριβός!Υπήρχαν αναφορές απο ελέγχους σε εισαγώμενα που περιείχαν  υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε μόλυβδο και άλλα βαρέα μέταλλα (λόγο υψηλής απορροφητικότητας) ακόμη και τσιμέντο.
Αυτά προς ενημέρωση.Προσοχή τι σας πουλάνε ,ελέγξτε τη χώρα προέλευσης και αν πληρoί τις προδιαγραφές eu.

----------


## dinosd

Φρέσκια γλυστριδα για όλο τον κόσμο ξανά και ξανά!!!!! Για μικρούς και μεγάλους τενορους!!!!

----------


## dikai

> Πως τα καταφέρνεις και δεν πέφτουν σπόρια κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι σε εξωτερική εκτροφή; Υπάρχει καμία ειδική ταιστρα; Εγώ έχω βαρεθεί να σκουπίζω 5-6 φορές την ημέρα, καθώς τα έχω στο μπαλκόνι και θέλω να είναι καθαρά.


Ντίνο σκουπίζω εννοώ τα ταψιά με το πέλλετ.Τα αλλα καθε μερα.

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

> Ντίνο σκουπίζω εννοώ τα ταψιά με το πέλλετ.Τα αλλα καθε μερα.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ευχαριστω Δημητρη. Κι εγω το ιδιο ακριβως κανω...... Το βασικοτερο πλεον προβλημα ειναι τα σπουργιτια.... Ερχονται να φανε τους σπορους που πεφτουν κατω και κουτσουλανε παντου.....Ασε που φοβαμαι να μη κολλησουν τιποτα τα πουλακια μου.....Εχω βαλει κορδελες, σκουπες, φαρασια για εμποδια αλλα αυτα δεν καταλαβαινουν τιποτα..... Καμια αλλη προταση για να μην ερχονται σπουργιτια στο μπαλκονι?

----------


## MacGyver

Κατασκεύασε ενα τελάρο από κάτω (ορθογώνιο  πλαίσιο με πηχάκια) ώστε να πέφτουν τα σπορια μέσα. Να μπορεις να το αφαιρείς εύκολα για να σκουπίσει και να πλενεις το μπαλκόνι. Ακομα και με χαρτοκουτι μπορείς να φτιάξεις κάτι πρόχειρο.

----------


## dinosd

> Κατασκεύασε ενα τελάρο από κάτω (ορθογώνιο  πλαίσιο με πηχάκια) ώστε να πέφτουν τα σπορια μέσα. Να μπορεις να το αφαιρείς εύκολα για να σκουπίσει και να πλενεις το μπαλκόνι. Ακομα και με χαρτοκουτι μπορείς να φτιάξεις κάτι πρόχειρο.


Αυτη η ιδεα Νωντα ειναι πολυ πρακτικη αλλα με τα σπουργιτια τι θα κανω? Μπαινουν απο κατω τα ατιμα και τσιμπολογανε οτι περισευει....

----------


## MacGyver

Λογικά θα φοβούνται να μπουν αν είναι μικρό το κενό... θα ξαναδώ φωτογραφίες από τις ζευγαρωστρες σου μήπως σκεφτώ και τίποτα άλλο

----------


## lefteris13

ετσι οπως τα εχεις κινδυνευουν και απο αρπαχτικα και απο τσιμπητατα κουνουπιων-ευλογια..σε βεραντα ειναι;...κι εγω εχω θεμα με τα σπουργιτια ολο ερχονται 2 3 που δεν φοβουνται τοσο παροτι τα διωχνω οποτε τα πετυχαινω, τρωνε κουτσουλανε , ειναι οντως θεμα μη κολλησουν τιποτα τα δικα μας.κι εγω ρισκαρω οσον αφορα αρπαχτικα μη εχοντας σχετικη προστασια, σε 1ο οροφο παντωςμε τεντες 12 χρονια δεν εχει γινει κατι..ενω με τα κουνουπια πριν 3 χρονια ειχα σοβαρο θεμα, μετα ξεκινησα να χρησιμοποιω τουλι, περσυ προπερσυ ημουν οκ, φετος εχω κανα δυο κρουσματα ως τωρα βρηκαν τρυπα και μπηκαν κουνουπια.

----------


## dinosd

Ναι αυτό με το τούλι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να το κάνω αν και δεν έχουμε γενικά κουνούπια εδώ που είναι. Ειμαι αρκετά ψηλά.

----------


## IscarioTis

Εκει που εχεις κενο στο κατω μερος
μπορεις να παρεις κουνελοσυρμα να το λυγισεις στις ακρες, για να κανει ταλαντευση να κλεινει και να ανοιγει οποτε θες

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Λοιπόν έβαλα τούλι για προστασία από τα κουνούπια, το οποίο το άφησα λίγο παραπάνω να πέφτει προς τα κάτω και το πρωί που βγήκα είχε σχεδόν ελάχιστα σπορακια. Τα σπουργιτακια φυσικά προσπάθησαν να μπούνε μέσα και ένα το έβγαλα από το τούλι. Τώρα το τέντωσα καλύτερα και πιστεύω να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## dinosd

Το ένα από τα τρία που σίγουρα σαλιαριζπυν και το μόνο διαφορετικό από τα αλλά εμφανισιακά!!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Πως σας ακουγεται το μικρουλι μου?

----------


## dinosd

Προς το παρον εχω ξεχωρισει 4 απο τα 7 μικρα μου που ειτε σαλιαριζουν ειτε κελαιδανε (σε αρχικο σταδιο παντα οπως φαινεται στο πιο πανω βιντεο). Τα εχω σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια για να αναπτυξουν καλυτερα τις τραγουδιστικες τους ικανοτητες. Τα βαζω να ακουνε και ενα αρχειο mp3, με διαφορα τραγουδια και νοτες απο τιμπραντο που βρηκα στο διαδυκτιο και εδω μεσα, ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα...Οτι παρουν κι απο εκει καλο ειναι πιστευω......Αναμενω να δω και τα υπολοιπα 3 τι θα κανουν εκτος κι αν μας βγουνε κοριτσακια..... 

Οταν (με το καλο) ξεχωρισουν για τα καλα και καθαρισουν οι φωνες τους, θα ηθελα να προσφερω ενα(?) πουλακι(α) στο φορουμ ως ενδειξη ευγνωμοσυνης για την χρονια συμπαρασταση προς εμενα προσωπικα αλλα και σε τοσο πολυ κοσμο εδω μεσα, που αγαπαει αυτες τις ψυχουλες.... Αλλα αυτο θα γινει εν καιρο σε νεο θεμα, καθε πραγμα στο καιρο του.

----------


## IscarioTis

καλο ειναι περιπου σαν τον δικο μου

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Καλημέρα με μια πρωινή μελωδία από τα μικρούλια μου που μεγαλώνουν και δοκιμάζουν τις φωνές τους!!!!

----------


## thanos.

Στα έπανω τα κλουβιά με τα διαχωριστικά χόρου τι έχεις μέσα? Δασκάλους?

----------


## dinosd

Οχι, εχω τα μικρα αρσενικα που κελαιδανε για να ειναι μονα τους. Πιστευω ειναι καλυτερα απο το να ειναι στην κλουβα......

----------


## lefteris13

> Οχι, εχω τα μικρα αρσενικα που κελαιδανε για να ειναι μονα τους. Πιστευω ειναι καλυτερα απο το να ειναι στην κλουβα......


καλυτερα αφου τελειωσουν την πτερροροια να μπαινουν  σε ατομικα κλουβια τα αρσενικα συνηθως τελη Σεπτεμβρη-αρχες Οκτωβρη τα βαζουν, πιο πριν σε κλουβες.

----------


## thanos.

Συμφωνώ με τον Λευτέρη.

----------


## dinosd

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Επειδή καλό είναι να υπάρχει μια συνέχεια σε τέτοιου είδους θέματα ήθελα να γραψω εδώ και να ενημερώσω τους φίλους χομπίστες για τα αποτελέσματα του πρώτου μου διαγωνισμού, με τρία δικά μου πουλάκια!!!! Κατέβηκα μόνο και μόνο για την εμπειρία και όντως άξιζε. Θέλει πολύ χρόνο, ασχολία καθημερινή, γνώσεις αλλά κυρίως θέληση. Εγώ προσπάθησα όσο μπορούσα να κάνω όσα είχα τη δυνατότητα να κάνω σύμφωνα με τις υποχρεώσεις μου. 

Τελικα κατέβασα τρία πουλάκια στα μονά και τα δυο δεν τραγούδησαν παρα ελάχιστα άρα δεν βαθμολογήθηκαν αλλά το τρίτο κάτι έκανε και πήρε 76 βαθμούς λέγοντας αρκετές νότες!!!! Κάτι που με έκανε να νιώσω πολύ υπερηφανος, που κάτι έκανα. 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους από εδώ μέσα γιατί έχετε βάλει ένα λιθαράκι ο καθένας σας ώστε να κάνω αυτό το μικρό βήμα. Αλλά ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Δημήτρη jk21 για την συνεχή στήριξη από την πρώτη μερα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε.

----------


## MacGyver

Μπράβο Ντίνο. Ένα βήμα τη φορά και σου εύχομαι να φτάσεις στην κορυφή

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Μπράβο σου και συγχαρητήρια.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Μπράβο....κάθε χρόνο και καλύτερα σου εύχομαι ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Ντινο μπραβο!!!!!!! Ειναι μονο η αρχη!!!!! Σε λιγο καιρό θα σε βλεπουμε πολυ πολυ πολυ πιο πανω!!!!!!!  Συγχαρητηρια και παλι!!!!!

----------


## komo

Μπράβο! Πρώτα για τη συμμετοχή και τη θέλησή σου και μετά για το αποτέλεσμα.
Εύχομαι κάθε χρόνο και καλύτερα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν εχω λογια Ντινο,μπραβο σου για την υπομονη και την επιμονη φυσικα,αλλα και τα πουλακια σου πανεμορφα.φτου φτου!

----------

